# 3 bottle tops in a row at 10m



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

allright lads 3 bottle tops in a row at 10m


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

WOW...that's good shooting !


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting! You should be shooting for one of the Forum badges. Looks like you would have no trouble qualifying.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Well what can you say? When you got it, you got it. And, I think you got it. Nice shooting!


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

cheers guys


----------



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

MASTER CLASS!!!

Can u take photo group of 10 shots on any piece of paper from 10m? Please 

I am soooooooo far away to be that good as you!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Fantastic shooting fella


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

cheers


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

excellent shooting!!


----------

